# James Hardie Hardieplank vs. Cemplank



## JosephV (Sep 19, 2017)

This would be primed, not prefinished.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Not familiar with that brand. 

James Hardie kind of owns the FC market in our neck of the woods. I have not used Nichiha, but folks swear by it.

http://www.nichiha.com/

We like LP Smartside around these parts.


----------



## JosephV (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes, I was considering Nichiha as well but I recently was told it was no longer available from the local distributor. I've heard it's a good product.


----------



## RRH (Nov 24, 2016)

Not what you asked, but do yourself a favor.

Go by Homey Depot and buy a piece of each siding.
Smartside and Fiber cement.

Next cut a piece of each and put in a bucket of water. Will need a brick to hold it under water.
After a couple of weeks take them out and compare. The fiber cement will have started to fall apart and delaminate.

Smartside will still look fine.

Less money, easier to work with and get a better product.


----------



## JosephV (Sep 19, 2017)

Yes, I've seen that demonstration. Smartside seems to be a good product, but I prefer fiber cement. I like that it is not a wood product and has the fire rating of brick. I've painted both Hardie and Smartside and prefer the look of Hardie. I believe water intrusion will not be a factor with properly primed and painted Hardie. I do appreciate your input, though.


----------

